# long 510 power steering pump



## brianc613 (Oct 18, 2020)

i have a long 510 wit the power steering pump leaking fluid into the engine. my pump is the one with the screw in fittings NOT the 2 bolt style. i cant find anything on this pump for markings to find a seal kit for this pump. can anyone direct me to either a way to replace this pump or somewhere that sells parts for this style pump?

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Mortning Brian, 

Here's ma couple of sources:









Amazon.com : Long Tractor Main Hydraulic/Power Steering Pump TX11234 PRD2216D 260 310 350 360 445 460 510 560 610 : Other Products : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Long Tractor Main Hydraulic/Power Steering Pump TX11234 PRD2216D 260 310 350 360 445 460 510 560 610 : Other Products : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com













Tractor Parts and More | Up to 60% off Dealer Prices | TractorJoe.com


TractorJoe offers the best online shopping for tractor parts. Get quality tractor parts for Ford tractors, John Deere tractors, Massey Ferguson tractors and many more at discount prices.




www.tractorjoe.com


----------



## brianc613 (Oct 18, 2020)

BigT said:


> Good Mortning Brian,
> 
> Here's ma couple of sources:
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply Big T but those are for the pumps with the bolt on hoses and i need the ones with the screw in fittings.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's another source:



Parts for your Long 510 NOW! Fix it FAST!



They state that you will have to contact them regarding a pump with threaded pipe connections.

*If your pump has pipe ports,, none of the following pumps will be correct!
You will have to call us to get the right pump.*


----------



## brianc613 (Oct 18, 2020)

BigT said:


> Here's another source:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i will give them a call


----------

